# IBS tapes and books for sale



## harmonyintouch2 (Dec 9, 2002)

My IBS symptoms have all but disappeared. I attribute my healing to a number of lifestyle changes. Important factors have been changing to an all-plant based diet, and deeper states of relaxation achieved through hypnosis. I am finished with the IBS Audio Program, and want to pass these tapes on to someone who can use them. Therefore I am re-selling them used at a discount from the brand-new, retail price. I also have several IBS books for re-sale. All items are in excellent condition. IBS Audio Program 100-- 3 tape set by Michael Mahoney (retail $100) [Box containing tapes arrived from UK slightly crushed when I originally received it, but tapes are perfect]Your price: $ 75. USD Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome - by Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D. (retail $14.95) [Brand new condition]Your price: $ 9.IBS The First Year - by Heather Van Vorous (retail $14.95) [Brand new condition]Your price: $9. Eating for IBS - by Heather Van Vorous (retail $16.95) [Brand new condition]Your price: $12.Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body Brain-Gut Connection - by William B. Salt II, MD Gastroenterologist; 280 pg. (retail $19.95) [Ink underlining on less than 10 pages] Your price: $12~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*All prices are US dollar prices. If you are out of the US, please email me and we will discuss international shipping charges.Add $2 shipping for each item ordered. Please email me to check availability before sending your check and request.I Will ship within 3 days of receiving your order and check or money order.Send email inquiries to: Harmony ; harmonyintouch###citycom.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think you can sell these tapes again. I think that the idea is that you keep them and reuse them.I might be wrong. You should wait until Eric sees this.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

why not? I can sell my car, or anything else I own. what you can't do is copy them and sell them.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hmm, i guess so. But don't you want to keep them for the future? I certainly wouldn't want to sell mine. And you are doing Mike M out of money.Either way, you shouldn't be selling stuff on this forum.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

no harm:Glad you are better with your IBS. As Michael Mahoney's associate, let me say that while your intentions are most likely kindly, it is not appropriate to resell the tapes, as they are a bonefide therapy. Should someone buy the tapes from you, all guarantees for the program and the tapes are null and void. Also, Michael will not provide personal email support, as that is part of the purchase price. It is akin to having time available from a medical professional, and then letting another person use your time.Mike has been apprised of this post, and he appreciates your consideration in this matter.The BB forum is not a place for resale of any products.Thank you.Marilyn on behalf of Michael Mahoney and T.L. Recordings, LTD.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

There are guarantees for the program? What kind of guarantees? These tapes did nothing for me and I too wanted to sell them. I'm not made of money.LouLou


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Loulou...As with ANY medical treatment, surgery, medication, etc. there are no medical guarantees. The guarantee for the program is for workmanship as far as the actual cassette tapes or CDs; replacement is available for defective components.If you have not had success with the IBS Audio Program, there may be many factors involved. The program is NOT a cure, nor is it a quick fix. Sometimes individuals have found minimal relief after doing the program the first time around, and have opted to do it two and three times, and then had some success. Many times, there are other factors in one's life that the subconscious mind feels is more pressing, and it deals with those issues before the IBS. For myself, the first time I did the program, I had little improvement, but I went through several surgeries and other major life changes, and the program helped me deal with that.I have since done the program twice, and though not totally symptom free, I have had improvement. Everyone is different, and not everyone is helped with every method, and improvement levels are also varied. Clinical trials have shown that the program has been able to help a substantial percentage of individuals with refractory IBS over and above traditional medical treatments.Loulou, have you contacted Mike about your results? Also, have you done the program just one time? If you read some of the stories on this forum, you may find similar circumstances to your own. Don't give up on yourself, and perhaps try doing the program again all the way through sometime in the future. This has been helpful for many people.Should you have any personal questions regarding your results with the program, Mike or one of his associates will be happy to reply to your email.You may email him at TimeLineServices###aol.com with any questions you may have.I hope this is helpful to you, and best wishes.Take care.~ Marilyn


----------



## harmonyintouch2 (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, thank you, Marilyn. I understand why someone might prefer to buy the tapes with access to Dr. Mahoney. However, some might only be able to afford them with a discounted price, and choose to read responses and ask questions of folks on this BB. Shouldn't they be able to choose this option? I certainly can state in my post that the resold tapes do not carry the assistance options that they would if purchased new. I remember debating heavily about spending over $100 on a therapy who's effectiveness for myself I questioned. I would have liked this cheaper option. BTW- I have not copied these tapes for myself or anyone else. That would lack integrity. I don't see any reason why I can't offer the books, though. It seems like a nice opportunity for folks who may be considering buying retail, but would like to save some money. harmony


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

"The BB forum is not a place for resale of any products"Says who?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Says the Administrater. There is a place to advertise products on here however, the products forum.With buying the CDs from Mike Mahoney directly you have access to his expertise, which is always good. You can ask all the people on the BB questions on it all yu want, but will never get anything from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## harmonyintouch2 (Dec 9, 2002)

Except that Eric seems to answer questions abut the hypnosis tapes with such consistency, thoroughness and experience that he seems like he's acting as Mike's representative. I never asked Mike anything directly, but found all of my answers right here by reading the answers to others' questions.







Harmony


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Just adding that I agree with Nikkie and Cookies that it is recommended that you continue to utilize these tools rather than attempting to "re-sell" them here. Evie


----------

